# Pickapeppa appy



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2009)

Want a quick appy for drop in company?  Here is one my girls love and we always keep on hand
Put a block of cream cheese on a pretty plate and pour a bottle of pickapeppa sauce over it...Serve with fancy crackers.. and  your favorite drink..We use this almost all summer when we are outside and around the pool even the little ones like it..
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2009)

What's pickapeppa sauce?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a Jamacian sauce made with onion,tomatoes, vinegar, mangoes,raisins, garlic ,peppers,thyme,cloves. Wonderful poured over cream cheese.
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 23, 2009)

A lady who worked with us at camp was from Jamaica and actually made this sauce.  It was incredible!  She served it over brown rice.  But I can just imagine it over cream cheese.

She also made an ice tea that was the most incredible I have ever tasted.  She used tea and added lime and lemon juice, honey and something else that I wasn't too sure of.  On a hot summer day after serving breakfast and lunch to 600 people it was a wonderful way to end a shift!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 23, 2009)

kadesma said:


> It's a Jamacian sauce made with onion,tomatoes, vinegar, mangoes,raisins, garlic ,peppers,thyme,cloves. Wonderful poured over cream cheese.
> kadesma


Do you know where you can buy it?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Do you know where you can buy it?


I biy it in my favorite grocery tore...It is in the section with Worchestershire sauce. If you can't find it let me know.
kadesma


----------



## dave the baker (Mar 24, 2009)

I get it at Von's, which would be Safeway on the east coast.  Been doing the cream cheese bit for about 40 years now and haven't tired of it yet.

I'll bet that iced tea had a spash of rum in it!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 24, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> I'll bet that iced tea had a spash of rum in it!



Not at a kid's camp it didn't!  LOL!!!!


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 24, 2009)

You don't know what the special ingredient was lol

picapeppa sauce not only sounds delicious, but has such a cool name that it must be delicious.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 24, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> I get it at Von's, which would be Safeway on the east coast.  Been doing the cream cheese bit for about 40 years now and haven't tired of it yet.
> 
> I'll bet that iced tea had a spash of rum in it!


Unfortunately, Safeway doesn't come down this far.  I don't even know if they have it in West Virginia, certainly not along the route I take between NC and PA.  I saw one in Reston.  I don't even remember seeing one in PA but it seems there may be a few.    I miss Vons.  I really miss Vons.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 24, 2009)

Callisto, you should check the condiments or ethnic foods sections of whatever larger grocery store you have nearby.  If they don't have it, do you have any gourmet food stores?  It may be a little more expensive there, but believe me, it is well worth it.  The other thing is you can always try buying it online.


----------



## dave the baker (Mar 24, 2009)

Do they still have Food Lion? back there.  I think that's the name.  They were really big back when.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 24, 2009)

Food Lion does exist but it is by far and away NOT Vons/Safeway.  Not even close.  As a matter of fact, they've got this weird thing, they have three different names in the same city, Food Lion, Bloom, and Bottom Dollar.  Bloom gets the good meat.  Bottom Dollar gets the stuff that comes in that's mislabeled or almost expired, and Food Lion is in the middle.  It's a weird grocery.  

It sounds like something Harris Teeter would carry and I have to go to the lake tomorrow, so I'll look there.  I mean, anything you can pour over cream cheese is thumbs up in my book.


----------



## dave the baker (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy hunting, Callisto


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 24, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Do you know where you can buy it?


 
I buy mine at Harris Teeter.  It's great in ramen noodles too!  We LOVE the stuff!  It's great over Jamaican peas and rice too...hoppin' john is also good with some on it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 24, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I buy mine at Harris Teeter.  It's great in ramen noodles too!  We LOVE the stuff!  It's great over Jamaican peas and rice too...hoppin' john is also good with some on it.


Yay.  A fellow North Carolinian.  I'll check HT tomorrow.  Thanks


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 24, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Food Lion does exist but it is by far and away NOT Vons/Safeway. Not even close. As a matter of fact, they've got this weird thing, they have three different names in the same city, Food Lion, Bloom, and Bottom Dollar. Bloom gets the good meat. Bottom Dollar gets the stuff that comes in that's mislabeled or almost expired, and Food Lion is in the middle. It's a weird grocery.
> 
> It sounds like something Harris Teeter would carry and I have to go to the lake tomorrow, so I'll look there. I mean, anything you can pour over cream cheese is thumbs up in my book.


 
Callisto, there is the exact same thing here in arizona.  AJ's fine food it the store with all the best product, like whole foods, just local.  Next in line is bashes, and then the store with the least good quality products is food city.  They are all owened by the same company.  Bashes is like safeway quality.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 25, 2009)

Strike One ~ Harris Teeter.  Did not have and I have to go back because the peach salsa I bought had been opened.  YUCK!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 25, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Strike One ~ Harris Teeter.  Did not have and I have to go back because the peach salsa I bought had been opened.  YUCK!!


Yuck is right...This is the kind of thing that drives prices up and causes me not enter the store again.
kadesma


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 25, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Yuck is right...This is the kind of thing that drives prices up and causes me not enter the store again.
> kadesma


I was surprised it didn't have one of those plastic seals on it and then I opened the other jar and there was a pop, the peach salsa did not have a pop.  

I'm going to check Lowe's and maybe Bloom when I go out again.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 25, 2009)

Mango Chutney is another good thing to top a block of cream cheese with for a quick appetizer.  

Also crabmeat and cocktail sauce


----------



## kadesma (Mar 25, 2009)

SharonT said:


> Mango Chutney is another good thing to top a block of cream cheese with for a quick appetizer.
> 
> Also crabmeat and cocktail sauce


Thanks Sharon, great ideas..The Chutney one has me wanting an excuse to make it This is one of the reasons I so enjoy sharing things we like and make for our sunday dinners. You give out one recpe and gather in several more that you just know are going to be wonderful.
kades


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 25, 2009)

I didn't get the pickapeppa sauce but I did get some peach salsa (the second one was sealed) and I poured it over cream cheese and dipped Wheat Thins in it and it was very good.  I don't know how you would make something like that but if you have a Harris Teeter near you, it's their brand and it's very good.  Far better than their Black Bean and Corn salsa.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 25, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I didn't get the pickapeppa sauce but I did get some peach salsa (the second one was sealed) and I poured it over cream cheese and dipped Wheat Thins in it and it was very good.  I don't know how you would make something like that but if you have a Harris Teeter near you, it's their brand and it's very good.  Far better than their Black Bean and Corn salsa.


The store where I shop and got the pickapeppa sauce has chutneys..They carry just about anything there and if not will gladly order it for you. I love shopping there.
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 25, 2009)

Callisto - Hickory isn't that far away.  If you want me to UPS you a bottle I'll be glad to.  We have daily UPS pickup.  Just let me know.  If they didn't pick up so late in the day you'd probably get it the same day!


----------

